# re-chambering a shotgun



## fountain (Dec 11, 2009)

how often will this work?  are there any particulars that will prohibit this from working on certain guns?


----------



## polaris30144 (Dec 12, 2009)

Other than the bore diameter being so far apart for each gauge? I have never heard of anyone ever rechambering any shotgun without an adapter for the chamber to a smaller gauge and then you essentially have a cylinder bore with a lot less shot. Shotguns are not like rifles where you can rechamber to a very similar round. 

 Are you asking about re barreling an action to a different gauge? You would have to have a bolt that would work with the new gauge as well for pumps and semiautomatics as well as the few bolt action shotguns. The head of every gauge shot shell is very different in diameter from each other, there is no common head as with rifle and handgun ammo derived from a common caliber thus having the same head diameters. It would just be cheaper and safer to buy another shotgun. About the only ones I have ever heard of are muti barrel single shots offered by NEF and Rossi and they just interchange barrels on a common action.


----------



## fountain (Dec 12, 2009)

no, im talking 3" to 3.5"


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 12, 2009)

fountain said:


> how often will this work?  are there any particulars that will prohibit this from working on certain guns?



Your action is more of an issue than rechambering.

You can remove the forcing cones on nearly any modern gun, which is tantamount to rechambering.  In fact some target shooters have the forcing cones removed entirely, which means that the barrel doesn't have a "chamber".

However, if you are shooting a semiautomatic or pump gun, the ejection port on the receiver may not be long enough to eject the spent 3.5" shell, and lengthening it can lead to issues.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 14, 2009)

You can more easily go from 2.75 to 3" than from 3 to 3.5".  Most 2.75" guns will chamber 3" shells.  The problem is no room to eject the empty shell, which is now 1/4" longer.  I've heard of people having the forcing cone lengthened or removed, then extending the ejection port with a dremel tool, but I would never attempt it.


----------



## wildcatt (Dec 15, 2009)

*chamber length*

only ones I konw of were the old brownings that were 2 9/16 and had the receiver milled open.


----------

